
BT broadband customers hit by second fault - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36854916
======
jsingleton
Twice in two days.

[http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-
telecom](http://downdetector.co.uk/problems/bt-british-telecom)

[https://twitter.com/BTCare/tweets](https://twitter.com/BTCare/tweets)

Yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127707)

